# The Greatest of all Time.



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I can't confidently say whether LBJ, MJ, KAJ or WC is the GOAT. What I can confidently say is who the dumbest player of all time is and it's not based on one play, it's based on his career. The DOAT, without doubt is J.R. Smith. He is the standard by which all dolts should be judged.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

There was literally a guy who legally changed his name to Metta Worldpeace

And another who considers himself friends with Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> There was literally a guy who legally changed his name to Metta Worldpeace
> 
> And another who considers himself friends with Kim Jong Un.


Don't forget Metta's Malice at the Palace. :clapping:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

i am totally convinced that the NBA is like most other professional sports. it's rigged!!! look at the odds in Vegas. Cavs were such an underdog that you could make bank if you bet on them to win against the Warriors. Add to that the TV ratings were pretty much going to be a write off because people are tired of the Cavs/Warriors rematches.

So how do you keep people interested? You decide who wins before each series. Yep I know it sounds crazy but if you sit down and think about it, then it starts to make sense.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

First off I'll just say this. I believe LeBron is the best basketball player of all time. Now that that's out of the way about the game. As bad as J.R's blunder was that's not what lost them the game. It was the 2 or 3 terrible calls the officials made down the stretch. LBJ made a great strip of the ball on Durant and they called a foul. Then they review the block/charge call with LeBron clearly out of the restricted area and change it. I've never seen them change a call on a play like that. It was ridiculous and completely changed the game. Having said that if LeBron and the Cavs can play like how they played in game 1 this could be a 7 game series. All they need is just a few of the other Cavs players to knock down a couple of the wide open 3 pointers LeBron sets up for them and they should be fine.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm not saying that J.R. lost that game, although the odds of ending the game with a win would have been better had he done just about anything other than dribble the clock out. I'm not even referring to his B-ball IQ, of which he has none. I am talking about his complete and total lack of awareness, The guy is brain dead. A couple of the numerous examples: his leaving the court while the ball is in play to hug Jason Terry in 2016 or his taking a long three pointer when he was with the Knicks because he thought they were down by 3, not two. That's just not post-season caliber competence. That's DOAT.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

if they had just hit the free throw, none of this would have been an issue.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Lebron and JR before today's practice.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Durant had a heck of a first half. He couldn't miss! Cavs need to take this one. Good game so far but on too late. I'll never make it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> ...Good game so far but on too late. I'll never make it.


 :lol:

*Big +1*


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Good game so far but on too late. I'll never make it.
> ...


3 quarters is all I got! Night all.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I lied. Wife made me stay up.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Uh oh time for "the GOAT" LeBron to leave again to find better teammates so he can get back to winning 50% of the championships he has played for. He really is the best there ever was.

I wonder if Cleveland will riot when he makes another stupid ESPN "decision" movie.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I lied. Wife made me stay up.


I'm quoting this without comment but I hope you see what you did there :bandit:


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't understand why this is such a debate. We don't do this for other sports. That being said I'm getting tired of kids coming up to me telling me LeBron is better than Jordan. These kids weren't even born when he was playing. My opinion is (and nobody really cares) that they're completely different players. One is a scorer and one is more all around. All around doesn't mean better either.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

dude just quit playing in the 3rd quarter and got swept in 4 games. not just any 4 games but the NBA Finals.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> dude just quit playing in the 3rd quarter and got swept in 4 games. not just any 4 games but the NBA Finals.


 Five on one will do that to you.
I've grown up a Cavs fan. I've seen both LbJ and MJ play throughout the carreers. Not even arguable IMO, LbJ is the better player.
But although the title of this thread was a hook, the point was who is the DOAT, not the GOAT.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

we will agree that we won't agree on James being the greatest. I've seen him play in person. I've seen MJ playing in person as well. LJ would have gotten smoked playing against the likes of Detroit, Boston and LA back in the day. in those days the NBA let them play and not this touch foul garbage like today.

and I have the feeling he is bolting out of Cleveland after tonight. i'd be shocked if he goes to the western conference. either way I am sure espn will have some hyped show about his decision.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I would hope that he would go somewhere else to finish career. I wouldn't characterize it as bolting. If he wants a chance a to win a championship again, it isn't in Cleveland, maybe Houston. There wont be another ESPN special either. If you notice, I didn't say he was the GOAT, just a better b-baller than Jordan. For me, the GOAT is probably either WC or KAJ. They both could absolutely dominate a game.



> LJ would have gotten smoked playing against the likes of Detroit, Boston and LA back in the day.


Don't kid yourself. LbJ outweighs Lambier, Parrish, and Jabbar all centers of the time. He far outweighs any of the forwards of those days by 30 lbs or more. Forget athletic talent and strength, just in size LbJ could easily have held his own against any player of the era.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

oh he is a big guy no doubt. i've had the opportunity to sit court side and see him up close. you got to admit that todays game is less contact that those in the past era. those guys would beat the heck out of each other on any given night. and for sure there were a lot less whistles being blown back in the day. sometimes LJ acts like he has been hit from someone jumping off the top rope with a chair or a pair of brass knuckles. he does tend to milk it just a little for being one of the biggest guys on the court.

i am not sure Houston can afford James since their salary cap is pretty high now plus that is a whole lot of egos on one team. maybe LA but then you got to put up with the Ball kid and his crazy dad. where ever he goes he is going to need some serious talent around him and not what they ended up with this season in Cleveland. who knows maybe the Cavs front office spends some money and makes him happy enough to stay around?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I would hope that he would go somewhere else to finish career. I wouldn't characterize it as bolting. If he wants a chance a to win a championship again, it isn't in Cleveland, maybe Houston. There wont be another ESPN special either. If you notice, I didn't say he was the GOAT, just a better b-baller than Jordan. For me, the GOAT is probably either WC or KAJ. They both could absolutely dominate a game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordan is and will always be the best player of all time.

The fact that LBJ has to move teams and assemble super teams to win half the championships Jordan did really ends the conversation before it even begins. Pippen and Rodman were really no better than the no 2 and no 3 on the current Cavs roster. Lebron just isn't a winner like Jordan was. This isn't even the first time LBJ has been shut out in the finals. He got shut out in 2007 4-0 to the Spurs, lost to the Mavs 4-2 (if I recall went down 3-0) in 2011, got smoked by the Spurs again in 2014 4-1, lost go Golden State 4-2 in 2015and 4-1 in 2017, and then pouted like a child in 2018 and lost 4-0.

In all seriousness the guy builds super teams and LOSES in the finals 67% of the time. He is an amazing individual talent, but he isn't a winner like Jordan. He might be the most talented ever but how do you measure that. The greatest player is measured by the greatest achievement.

The entire league is pretty dismal which is why I haven't watched for several years.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> The greatest player is measured by the greatest achievement.


That settles it then. By that standard, the indisputable GOAT is Bill Russell (embarrassed that I left him off my list somehow) 11 championships in 13 seasons of play, EIGHT in a row. Yes, he had some team mates, but none any better I'm sure than Pippen et al. 

Back to the DOAT, anyone got a nomination?


----------

